

Microsoft-Funded Startup Aims To Kill BitTorrent Traffic - neokya
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/05/13/1928215/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-kill-bittorrent-traffic?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter

======
neokya
Anyone with any idea what kind of technology the must be using? Any clue?

